# Strobes



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find good cheapER strobes that i can put on my fourwheeler? I"m jus lookin for a few clear.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Extremesidexside.com sells them... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

led outfitters


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Autodirectsave is where I bought mine. I got red and blue just for fun. Waterproof, bright, 3 strobe patterns and inexpensive.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a bunch of green and white laying around..if you want a couple I can send to you


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Impact Fab said:


> I have a bunch of green and white laying around..if you want a couple I can send to you


Shoot me your address by P.M and I will send them to you


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Impact Fab said:


> I have a bunch of green and white laying around..if you want a couple I can send to you


Sent you a PM


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm lookin at this but idk i the box is waterproof?f
http://www.autodirectsave.com/50W-Hide-A-Way-Strobe-Kit--P45C94.aspx


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM sent Impact Fab


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Foreman 09 said:


> I'm lookin at this but idk i the box is waterproof?f
> http://www.autodirectsave.com/50W-Hide-A-Way-Strobe-Kit--P45C94.aspx


Probably not. The strobes I bought from these guys came with a box that was not waterproof, but I used RTV to seal it up and so far I haven't had any problems with it.


----------

